# günstiger lap top für css?



## Marsbreaker (29. März 2009)

*günstiger lap top für css?*

hallo 

suche nen lappi mit dem ich css flüssig zocken kann 40 60 fps würden schon reichen was kann man da nehmen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

wie viel willsten dafür ausgeben?


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

hab keine ahnung, was CSS braucht, aber ich denke mal, ne nur 9200m oder 3450 wird eher nicht reichen für viele FPS bei hoher auflösung. das nächstbessere, was in aktuellen Nbooks zu finden, wäre dann schon direkt ne 9600m GT, und die kriegst du so ab 650€ (DDR2-variante), die DDR3 etwas teurer, aber selbst die DDR2 würde wohl reichen, mit der kannst du ganz aktuelle games noch auf low spielen, und CSS is ja nicht grad neu


----------



## Marsbreaker (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

ne eigendlich gar net mal so viel euronen

habe css schon aufn centrino single und 7300go gespielt in na 1024 auflösung
mit 40-80 fps was könnte ich da nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

wie hoch is denn nun dein bugdet?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

Ja,sehe ich auch so,warum sollte man so viel Geld für CSS ausgeben?
Eine Hd 3450/9300 würde wohl locker reichen,für 500  € gibts da schon ganz vernünftige Notebooks

z.B diese hier. Das solltest du auch noch günstiger bekommen
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Notebooks - Kaufberatung - MSI EX630-Q6043VHP


----------



## Marsbreaker (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

dachte so 450€ wenn auch nur ne 7300go is mir wurscht


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

ja,das wär ja noch gut,das Problem ist,das die meisten Laptoops in den Preisgebiet ne ultra lahme Intel IGP haben.
Ich werd ma schauen.

@Edit
Hier hab ich was. Ist zwar lahm,für CSS sollte die Graka aber reichen
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+travelmate+5520g+553g25+top+kauf+


----------



## Marsbreaker (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

nich das es doof klingt is nen gutes ding aber hab schon bessere gesehn


----------



## Marsbreaker (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

villeicht gibt es ja noch eins mit hdmi ausgang hab ich auch schon gesehn mit 400€ ob es sowas noch anders gibt


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

der hat HDMI: Notebooks LENOVO N500 PERFORMANCE-SCHNÄPPCHEN!

der hat DVI mit HDCP: Notebooks Acer TravelMate 5520G-552G25 *PREISHAMMER*

aber ich würd nicht drauf wetten, dass CSS dann für dich gut genug läuft. GMA4500 leistungswerte: Notebookcheck: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD (GMA X4500MHD)
und 2400 XT: Notebookcheck: ATI / AMD Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT  die is also ca. doppelt so gut.


----------



## Marsbreaker (30. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

huh mist wird wohl schwer was zu finden mit graka und hdmi mal sehn


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (31. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

Das ist nun mal so bei dem Budget - man muss einen Kompromiss finden.

Senf...

Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch 150€ sparen und dann das hier kaufen:

One Notebook C6614 by: One - ONE Shop

Es laufen selbst neure Spiele einigermaßen drauf.
Hat HDMI und Bluetooth und der Akku ist super, 260+ min.

Und nein, die Verarbeitung ist gelungen, trotz _One_. 

Guckst du hier: Tests - One C6614 - 600 Euro Multimedia-Spieler im Test auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

Eigentlich müsste das doch aber auch über einen Adapter gehen ,oder?
Also HDMI


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste das doch aber auch über einen Adapter gehen ,oder?
> Also HDMI


 jo, deswegen postete ich ja auch den acer mit der HD 2400 XT und DVI inkl. HDPC (da würde dann also vermutlich sogar bluray gehen, wenn man irgendwann ein BRay laufwerk einbaut)


----------



## Marsbreaker (31. März 2009)

*AW: günstiger lap top für css?*

denke werde mir den travelmade holen sieht zwar kacke aus aber naja


----------

